# How to determine a sail number when ordering a new sail?



## caliman (Feb 10, 2007)

I have an Ericson 27 sailboat.
I ordered a new sail recently and when asked if I wanted a sail number on it I said sure and ordered '4266.' This was going from memory as I thought it was the same number as my old sail. HOwever my old sail was actually '4366.'

*So I am wondering...
do the numbers on the sail matter?
how are they determined?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

In a One-Design class, the numbers on the sail are typically assigned to the boat by the maker or the class organization, and often relate to the boat's hull or production number.

For offshore (i.e. handicap) racing, sail numbers are assigned by the National Authority (e.g. US Sailing). For more information about that, see: US SAILING Offshore


----------



## caliman (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks very much.
So will my error get me in any trouble?
I assume not as I do not plan on doing much racing.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The number generally only matters to a race committee. If you use an incorrect number, it won't matter unless the boat with the correct number races in the same fleet.

If you have numbers on any jibs, the numbers need to match witht he main or the RC will be confused.

even if you don't race, my opinion would be to have the sailmaker correct the wrong digit.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

On our main, we have the model number, P303, and the hull number.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

It is nice to have teh same number on all sails. Our hull is 150 so the older sails are numbered 150. The newer sails are 50757. When I fill in a race registration form I list 50757/150 and hope that teh race committee sees the right number when I cross the line.

Mostly these are just tto help the finisher identify which boat it is as it crosses the line.

Pick one nnumber and go with it.

Mike


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

OH MY GOD..

>>>Start Gui Voice>>>>>>

I heard about a guy.. he did that once.. .he made up a number and put it on his sail.. that he paid for. He wanted the number. So he did it. This wasn't an Optima class or anything.. ..and...it was his boat.

Anyway.. when Sailingdog, the captain of the sailnumber police requested his papers to determine exactly WHO assigned this number, and found that the owner of the sails and boat just "picked" the number because he liked it... there were serious problems.

I hear the guy was forced to sail on a multi-hull ...in Maine ...in the off season (August - June).... A terrible punishment...   

>>>>end Gui Voice>>>>

I think I need to work on my Portugese accent.. hmmm

btw.
I wanted a number on my sails... one digit higher than my dad's numbers. So I looked it up onthe local PHRF website to make sure no-one already had it and then I ordered my sails with that number... heh. Dad loved that!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard once that there where two planes ion Italy and they registrations were:

India- Foxtrot Uniform charlie kilo

the other one

India - foxtrot Alpha romeo tango


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The numbers on new sails are now usually self-stick ones that can be removed with a little solvent. (Not one so strong as to destroy the sail, Gomer!) The sailmaker can send you new #3's for perahps $5, if it's too late for him to fix it before you get it.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Note to self, put Gtoo on ignore list for tomorrow, then denby saturday! 

Ok, now that we are at that level. I would call the sailmaker, as the numbers are a stickon, I am sure if you ordered, and have a few weeks until delivery, they can fix this issue. 

With that, I did not have a number until last summer, asked for my hill number, ie 714, got 79104! Thought that was easy to remember, just have to remember digit 2 and 4! 1, 3, 5 is the hull number! Pretty kewl if one asks me, not that you did.............

now where were we in the question day week or month again?!?!?!?!?

marty


----------

